# Classic Turkey Hunt 2 Fall Scenario  Revenge in the Fall



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I finally have been able to walk more than a few blocks without extreme back pain after fracturing a vertebrae in my back in August so I decide to go for a fall hunt. I went to my buddies farm in Michigan, as the area I hunt in Ontario has no fall hunt. I got in early and walked in to the general area where they usually roost in the fall. Well at 8:30 am and no sign of any turkeys on the roost I was feeling a little dejected. Then I heard a tree yelp right above me. Then another, then several more. I realized that I was sitting right in the roost. Then I heard big momma start to yelp a few hundred yards away. And several birds over that way begin to wake up. Man there is nothing like listening to all that hen talk on a nice fall morning. After about 15 minutes I heard the flap of wings and then loud yelping from the other roost. Then several other birds flew down and the talk fest began. Man yelps, kee keeing, whistling, cuts you name it everything but the witty wat to. Then the birds around me flew down in the direction of the dominant hen that was yelping. I had no shot even though I wasnt going to take one if I had one. The best of fall hunting was still about to come. I waited about 15 minutes and headed off into the woods. I walked and in a small clearing saw a large group. I popped the shell out of my chamber and ran into the group. To my surprise I got a great break with birds busting everywhere. I waited a bit and then I found a nice tree and sat down to enjoy the day and wait. After about 25 minutesI started my first kee kees and kee kee runs. Then a few minutes later I threw out a few momma yelps. I heard the first kee kee and then a kee kee run in front of me about 100 yds out and coming my way. I started to kee kee back and then ran a few kee kee runs. After a minute I fired up the yelps and heard the birds slowly begin to re-assemble and head my way. Then I heard it the dreaded yelping of big momma. I started to kee kee and then yelp. I could hear that she was mad and starting to come my way also. Then about 45 yds ahead of me I saw a large hen walk out and stand there. She was looking for me. Then just out of sight and to the right of her I heard the worst imitation of a gobble I have ever heard. I thought must be a jake with the group. Then anotherr hen walked up into sight. To my surprise I saw and heard one of the strangest things I have ever seen. The hen gobbled again. Man that was cool. I ran a few more kee kees and yelps and then the gobbling hen began to walk towards me. I decide when she got to about 25 yds to take my revenge on her. I know she was one of the hens that stole several toms away from me this spring and she wont do that again. I almost had second thoughts as I knew with the pull of the trigger my awesome fall hunt would be over but I wanted the meat for my smoked sausage and with a bang sent a load of TSS her way and she dropped like stone. I watched as the other birds ran in all directions then slowly walked up and got my prize. It was such a nice day I lingered a bit and soaked it all in. Then as I was walking out I heard the distant sound of kee keeing and a few yelps. I could only smile and think about next year. As I walked out and reached the clover field I saw another flock of about 40 birds feeding. Man I was so tempted to go get another tag but I have a deer to kill to add meat to that sausage. Man I love fall turkey hunting. 

Set Up










Set Field of View










Bird Down



















Call










Tagged Up


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome story! Congrats!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Great hunt, congratulations!


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Great hunt -to bad the bird is going to sausage- you could of had the first hen gobbling mount that I know of. Congrats


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats! Nice bird, and tale. Nothing like a little "Springtime Payback!"

And aren't those chairs just the best things ever made!?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! Great story.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the nice words guys. It truely was a great day in the Michigan woods. 

ezcaller - you have never tried my combo turkey, deer, pork, habenero and old cheddar cheese sausage obviously.

I did think about getting her mounted gobbling as I could still make the sausage but I figured nobody would ever believe it anyway.

Firedoc66 - man you ain't kiddin I love that chair so much when they were on sale I bought 3 more just in case they ever go out of stock 

Also I hunted this one tom all spring and every time it looked like I had him one of 2 or 3 hens he roosted with in the area would show up and save him. I am going to believe that this was one of them old girls and and yes the payback was sweet.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

timbrhuntr,

Congrats! Nice story, pics and memories for you. Glad you had a safe and rewarding hunt here in Michigan.

Jim


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

If thats an offer I will take it.lol


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Great story and pics, congrats!


----------

